# Continuous training VS. Semesters/Sessions



## KenpoEMT (Jan 19, 2006)

If you were to set up a Kenpo club, or if you are already an instructor, what method do you think is best for teaching the EPAK curriculum?

I saw a comment about 3-4 month "sessions" in another thread.  That got me thinking about class models. 

A session could follow the 5 month semester model, allowing for breaks between semesters/sessions where a student's time is truely his/her own. Also, this model could possibly provide a better timeframe for a "course syllabus" (i.e. week 1: X is taught; week 2 Y is taught; week three Z is taught). Similar to a college class, it is the students responsibility to BE THERE in order to obtain the information (with time allowed at the end of the session to "make-up" missed information/techniques/forms/etc.). Perhaps this model would encourage more students to maintain their "attendance."  This could provide structure that any student can count on while also making it clear that the instructor is serious about imparting the information.  

On the other hand, the "continuous education" model provides: 1) a more free-flowing atmosphere, and 2) a less stressful environment where deadlines, "finals," "quizzes," and "attendance" are not a consideration.

What do you think?  
What class model is used at your school?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2006)

I've seen schools that use the "semester model" (not Kenpo but, for example, Aikido), especially for their add-on weapons training. For a few months they do the bo, say, then for the next few months the bokken, and so on.

I don't like it. You can't separate compnents cleanly in many cases, and the months off in between mean a regression, not just lack of progress. If one is going to take such an approach then I prefer the approach of Monday night is technique night, Tuesday night is sparring night, Wednesday night is weapons night, etc. Yet, one often finds with that that those who do not like sparring consistently skip Tuesdays, etc.

Leave yourself the freedom to teach/review what you feel they need on a given night, I say.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

I really think the continuous model is preferrable. Every student learns at a different pace. If you have a group that starts a "semester", at the end of it, not all students will have learned all the material to the level they need to before moving on to the next semester. You run to risk of losing students who fall behind.


----------



## kenpojujitsu (Jan 19, 2006)

Many people teach at places like the YMCA where they dictate a "session" structure.  It is not bad.  But there are problems.

1) people can't join mid-session
2) it creates the appearance that it is not self paced
3) people expect to be promoted at the end of the session

If you can overcome these problems then go ahead with the sessions.
But I think the continuous is best.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 19, 2006)

Classes that are taught in colleges have to follow the semester or trimester schedule.  I personally think it is not as good as continuous training.  The time off makes it easy to get lazy about training, and not go back.  I think the very nature of the martial arts means that it needs to be practiced regularly, all year round.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it is a great idea as far as retention to teach in a semester style.

However I think it is better for business to teach continously.  


V/R

Rick


----------



## jdinca (Jan 19, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I think it is a great idea as far as retention to teach in a semester style.
> 
> However I think it is better for business to teach continously.


 
Even given the different ways/rates people learn at? What would be your solution for the student who has gotten all the material down by the end of the semester, are they going to have to repeat it?


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 19, 2006)

I was looking at the semester model as being geared toward a more structured implementation of the Kenpo curriculum.  No student should be punished simply because they just don't "get it".  
All students would be taken through the curriculum in the same manner with some students requiring extra attention at any given point.  

Rote memorization being fairly simple, most students could be expected to complete a balanced program during a semester/session.  Differentiation, so to speak, in the development of skill would certainly be a divisive factor within a session.  Some progress quickly; some progress slowly; all can be expected to attain a basic level of skill and knowledge.

I have yet to see a school that truely allows the "human sponge" to progress as rapidly as he/she is able to.

Perhaps the solution for the student who didn't "get it" is remedial course-work . 
I agree with this statement: The major problem with semesters/sessions is when persons attempt to join the class in the middle of the session.


----------

